# Count Solo Fahrer gesucht ...



## Marlak (12. Juli 2016)

Ich brauche mal Hilfe bei der Größenwahl ... 173cm hoch und Schritt 78cm mit Wasserwaage und hoher Stimme hab ich ;-)

Jetzt sagt man mir ich solle S kaufen, in allen anderen Läden vor Ort sagte man mir eher das kleinere ...
Mit der Körpergröße bin ich gerade auf den cm in M, meine verlogenen Beine machen vermutlich die Größe S für mich ...

Gibt hier Leute in meiner Größe, die das Bike fahren und mal schreiben könnten, welche Größen gefahren werden !?!?!

Gruss
Andi


----------

